# Is FreeBSD a Plug&Play OS? (BIOS related)



## Martillo1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Is FreeBSD a Plug&Play OS? (BIOS related) I mean if the PNP OS must be switched YES or NO in the BIOS or it does not care. Currently it is NO.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, leave PNP on in the BIOS.


----------

